# What Causes Tail Licking?



## Bisket11 (May 6, 2010)

My dog licks the underside of her tail alot with no apparent reason? No fleas or skin disorders. ????


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

The first thing I would check is her anal glands. If they are impacted they would be very uncomfortable. In case you don't know, they are located in the 5:00 and 7:00 positions if you look at her bottom like a clock. Don't do this inside! Or if you must, do it in the bath where you can wash it away. If you need instructions on what to do, let me know and I can walk you through it.


----------



## Bisket11 (May 6, 2010)

Thank you I knew about the glands but was told by a holistic vet that it would cause problem if you emptied them routinely. She does not scoot her bottom on the ground and does not lick all the time. Could it be a food allergy?


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Could be. 

I had never heard not to empty them. The vet I used to work for had us empty any dog that was under anesthesia, in the bath tub, or in for a Yearly physical. The most important thing is to make sure what is in them is a thin liquid that the dog can easily express when having a BM. If it's thick and pasty, you'll need to help occasionally.

Just be aware that some breeds are more prone to impacted AG's and if they become infected, they will fistulate (open at the bottom) and drain all over the place. At that point, surgery is often the first option offered.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Active dogs usually don't need it done, couch potatoes and most small dogs do.
Its also possible for them to get impacted.
So that's a possibility, Worms are also a possibility.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Bisket11 said:


> Thank you I knew about the glands but was told by a holistic vet that it would cause problem if you emptied them routinely. She does not scoot her bottom on the ground and does not lick all the time. Could it be a food allergy?



When a holistic vet says this they are most likely in the mind set of a raw fed, healthy dog who is pushing out a firmer stool past the anal glands and sort of expressing them on their own with each bowel movement. In the case of the average kibble fed dog you have to help them out, especially it seems the smaller breed dogs.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Sammi licks and bites her tail sometimes. I look at her skin each day and see no redness anywhere. I kind of wonder sometimes if it is habit.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

As a groomer, I empty anal glands when they are full. I don't mess with them if they don't obviously need it. If they don't empty easily, I send them to a vet because they could be impacted. They certainly can be a reason for tail licking or scooting. 

Other reasons would be diet (any reaction to the food fed can be skin irritating), parasites (internal or external), or a reaction to something topical in the environment, such as cedar bedding (high irritating) or something they are sensitive or allergic to. 

If its a female, she may be coming into heat. Also licking back there happens with a female with urinary control issues. (My daughter has a dog that leaks, she often licks her bottom.) 

If the skin is not irritated or sore, its probably not a big deal though.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I notice our Dixie, mix bred, does this. She is on thyroid medication and often does itch anywhere. I bathe her when needed and feel badly for her. At times give her benadryl as suggested by vet. Poor Dixie..she is around 10 years old now. Sometimes she has little bald spots but figure that could be the thyroid condition.


----------



## Bisket11 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks eveyone for the feedback. I have started to change her over from kibble to raw diet a few days ago. She is two yrs old. I had heard that this can be habit forming. She is fairly active and has firm stools. One thing I have noticed is she deficates two to three times a day. I have not experienced that before with other dogs that I have owned in the past. I know that once she is on the raw diet that should change.


----------

